# Falla en televisor Rca , pantalla azul



## alvaroevm (Ene 20, 2014)

hola tengo poco tiempo en la electronica tengo un rca tx800s no da canales solo azul la pantalla sin antena, pero al conectar antena se pone oscura y no da imagen lo mismo hace en la entrada de vido y no tiene sonido todas las funciones las hace bien vol, canal, y menu. le he cambiado tuner,micro,memoria y sigue lo mismo recalco que tuner tiene sus voltages correctos de antemano gracias. ...


----------



## Dls (Ene 20, 2014)

puedes checar las soldaduras de la jungla y el microprocesador


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 21, 2014)

Amigo bueno al menos aparece el OSD?


----------



## alvaroevm (Ene 21, 2014)

les comento que le he cambiado el jungla el micro, el tuner de otra tv igual que esta funcionando bien pero sigue lo mismo, perdon por la pregunta que significa OSD?


----------



## Dls (Ene 21, 2014)

Significa:  On Screen Display


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 21, 2014)

Amigo, como comenta el compañero Dls, OSD, es el texto/grafico que aparece en pantalla, el cual nos permite acceder a cualquier aplicacion.
Sube una fotografia, así podemos opinar mejor.


----------



## alvaroevm (Ene 22, 2014)

estas son imagenes de la tv, pantalla azul sin conectar antena y pantalla negra al conectar antena


----------

